# Drivers



## sesem (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi All!
I have HP 250 G6 without installed OS (FreeDOS). I want to install FreeBSD 11.2. During the installation system did not find many chipset (drivers)  (wi-fi and others). I think, HP have  100% compatibility license with Linux(Unix).
Where do you recommend looking drivers for my FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2018)

Configuring wireless is usually easier to do once the system has been installed. The reason for this is that for some wireless interfaces you need to install additional firmware. So do the initial installation with a regular wired connection. 

What other drivers are you looking for?


----------



## sesem (Oct 23, 2018)

Sorry, can I attach the file (pciconf) later?


----------



## ekingston (Oct 23, 2018)

I have an HP laptop with wifi running FreeBSD. 

All I had to do was add the appropriate iwm drive to loader.conf as per the man page for the iwm driver:

https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=iwm&sektion=4&manpath=freebsd-release-ports

And then follow the instructions for setting up wpa_supplicant and wifi in general:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-wireless.html


----------



## sesem (Oct 23, 2018)

sorry, i am very novice user. What can you advise about other devices (file pciconf) ?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2018)

Most hardware seems to be correctly identified. There are a few devices missing but those are not really important. You can probably get them to work by loading smbus(4).

The most notable missing driver seems to be for the wireless interface. As ekingston noted, try loading iwm(4).


----------



## sesem (Oct 23, 2018)

thank you very much, I will try tomorrow


----------



## sesem (Oct 24, 2018)

I have "FreeBSD 11.2-Release # r335510" and "Dual Band Wireless-AC 3168NGW [Stone Peak]" and "*device* *iwm3160fw*".
I see  https://reviews.freebsd.org/rS331665.
Does it exist path or I should make new install FreeBSD with source code, compile ... ?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2018)

That patch is for HEAD aka -CURRENT aka the development version of FreeBSD. But it should have been MFC'ed to 11-STABLE but I can't find it. Either there have been problems with it or someone forgot it. In any case, it missed the 11.2 release date. 

The new 12.0-BETA1 does have it included, so I would suggest giving that a try.


----------



## sesem (Nov 2, 2018)

not WiFi for 12-BETA1. Please,  look at my data:

```
#umame-a
FreeBSD FreeBSD 12.0-BETA1 FreeBSD 12.0-BETA1 r339435 GENERIC  amd64

#pciconf -lv iwm0
iwm0@pci0:2:0:0:    class=0x028000 card=0x21108086 chip=0x24fb8086 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Dual Band Wireless-AC 3168NGW [Stone Peak]'
    class      = network

#less /etc/rc.conf
hostname="FreeBSD"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
defaultrouter="192.168.100.2"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
dumpdev="AUTO"

wpa_supplicant_enable="YES"
wlans_iwm0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNKDHCP"

#less /boot/loader.conf
if_iwm_load="YES"
iwm3168fw_load="YES"
legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1
legal.intel_iwm.license_ask=1
legal.intel_iwi.license_ask=1

wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_trip_load="YES"


#less /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network={
 ssid="My_ssid"
 priority=146
 scan_ssid=1
 psk="My_psk"

#ifconfig wlan0
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    ether b4:6b:fc:41:f2:a3
    groups: wlan
    ssid "" channel 10 (2457 MHz 11g)
    regdomain FCC country US authmode WPA1+WPA2/802.11i privacy ON
    deftxkey UNDEF txpower 30 bmiss 10 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS wme
    roaming MANUAL
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
    status: no carrier
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>

#less /etc/resolv.conf
nameserver 8.8.8.8
nameserver 8.8.4.4

wpa_supplicant_gui-2.6_2:
    FreeBSD_version: 1200085
    repo_type      : binary
    repository     : FreeBSD
wpa_supplicant-2.6_3:
    FreeBSD_version: 1200085
    cpe            : cpe:2.3:a:wpa_supplicant:wpa_supplicant:2.6:::::freebsd12:x64:3
    repo_type      : binary
    repository     : FreeBSD
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2018)

Uninstall security/wpa_supplicant and use wpa_supplicant(8). Yes, they are named the same but are different implementations. Use the one that's in the base.


----------



## sesem (Nov 2, 2018)

i uninstall wpa_supplicant, but  not new install pkg : "Shared object "lidssl.so.111" not found, required by "pkg".
 This is my situation https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...ad-of-libssl-so-111-linked.68075/#post-405151?
what do you advise? New install BETA2?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2018)

sesem said:


> what do you advise? New install BETA2?


Nah, not necessary. Just run an upgrade to get the system to BETA2. Followed by this:
`pkg-static install -f pkg`
`pkg upgrade -f`
That should fix it.


----------



## sesem (Nov 2, 2018)

after 

```
pkg update -f
```
old message
"Shared object "lidssl.so.111" not found, required by "pkg".


----------



## sesem (Nov 2, 2018)

sorry, my error with update(upgrade)


----------



## sesem (Nov 2, 2018)

with upgrade same message


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2018)

Upgrade to BETA2 first: `freebsd-update upgrade -r 12.0-BETA2`

BETA1 had OpenSSL 1.1.0, BETA2 has OpenSSL 1.1.1.


----------



## sesem (Nov 7, 2018)

Rebooted, but not WiFi

```
FreeBSD FreeBSD 12.0-BETA3 FreeBSD 12.0-BETA3 r340039 GENERIC  amd64

#pkg search wpa_supplicant
wpa_supplicant-2.6_3           Supplicant (client) for WPA/802.1x protocols
wpa_supplicant_gui-2.6_2       Qt-based frontend for wpa_supplicant

#less /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
network={
 ssid="My_ssid"
 priority=146
 scan_ssid=1
 psk="My_psk"
}

#ifconfig wlan0
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    ether b4:6b:fc:41:f2:a3
    groups: wlan
    ssid "" channel 9 (2452 MHz 11g)
    regdomain FCC country US authmode WPA1+WPA2/802.11i privacy ON
    deftxkey UNDEF txpower 30 bmiss 10 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS wme
    roaming MANUAL
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
    status: no carrier
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>

#ifconfig wlan0 list scan
SSID/MESH ID                      BSSID              CHAN RATE    S:N     INT CAPS
RT-WiFi_CADD                      78:96:82:58:ca:dd    9   54M -157:-96   100 EPS  HTCAP RSN WME WPS
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 7, 2018)

sesem said:


> ```
> #pkg search wpa_supplicant
> wpa_supplicant-2.6_3 Supplicant (client) for WPA/802.1x protocols
> wpa_supplicant_gui-2.6_2 Qt-based frontend for wpa_supplicant
> ```


Don't install these. You don't need them.


----------



## sesem (Nov 7, 2018)

I could only install wpa_supplicant-2.6_3. How to install the right package  wpa_supplicant(8)?


----------



## olli@ (Nov 7, 2018)

sesem said:


> I could only install wpa_supplicant-2.6_3. How to install the right package  wpa_supplicant(8)?


You don't have to install a package for that, because it's part of FreeBSD's base system.
Please remove those packages if you haven't done so already.
There is a very detailed chapter about wireless networking in the FreeBSD Handbook; I strongly recommend reading through it: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html
There are also manual pages wpa_supplicant(8) and wpa_supplicant.conf(5).


----------



## scottro (Nov 8, 2018)

I have a quickstart on wifi that some folks find useful.  http://srobb.net/fbsdquickwireless.html


----------



## sesem (Nov 8, 2018)

I have: 1.WiFi in desktop PC (Win 8.1 router Huawei); 2.WiFi in notebook (FreeBSD 12.0-BETA3) via access point smartfon Xiaomi.
3.Not WiFi in notebook from router Huawei. Problem in settings router or FreeBSD?


----------

